# An excerpt from BWV 1050a could be adapted with religious lyrics



## Davincii (Feb 17, 2012)

Bach's Brandenburg Concerto No 5 in D major has an ineffable excerpt befitting for religious lyrics. The bass notes at 2:46 leading into a transcendent musical interplay between the flute and violins could be sung in Latin: Dispersit. Vivaldi uses the word Dispersit in his Beatus vir (psaume 111), RV 795: VI. Paratum cor ejus but it defies translation. The word is used repeatedly for different English words. 

At 2:53 the transcendence to a state of 'Ataraxia' begins. The passage up to the point of Ataraxia would be sung in Latin although the term Ataraxia is not latin - but greek - it is the purest form robust tranquility, characterized by ongoing freedom from distress and worry. This passage emanates this lucid state and takes us beyond the muddled presence and allows us to touch something timeless and eternal. I can hear words similar to vici - pronounced 'vechie'

At 3:18 the state of Ataraixa manifests. You can almost hear the word Ataraxia being chanted by the flute and the word dispersit by the violins . Latin words similar sounding to 'composite' should also be used - the 'ite' is crucial. The flute is lost in the state of Ataraxia and the baseline is rational. The flute is irrational. Their is a disparity which is resolved with Amen. The baseline (rationality) is driving forward to a resolution.n 

At 4:55 to 4:58 you can hear the word Amen. 

I do not know Latin myself but this excerpt could be effectively adapted with religious text and played in Cathedrals for the glory of our creator. The acknowledgement that a higher order exists - Ataraxia. 

Do you agree?


----------



## Vivaldi (Aug 26, 2012)

Does anyone agree


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2013)

I agree that an excerpt from any old piece could have words put to it.

I'm not sure that the OP quite understands what "ineffable" means, however, as the rest of the post demonstrated how effable that excerpt is.

Still, there is a valid principle here, even if we stumble at the particular application, and that is that both music and speech have rhythm. It's one of the ways in which language can be seen as a kind of music.


----------

